# Freddie Mercury



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I figured his old grumpy tail bitin' self deserved to be submitted at least once LOL


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

LOL he is a grumpy fishy. but thats what makes him cute


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, he looks like Oscar the Grouch!


----------



## newlynothere (Jul 27, 2010)

I love the name a lot. It totally fits too with all the glitzy color on him. Haha


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's so cute!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute!


----------

